# Oreo my baby Raccoon



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

This is Oreo,he is 4weeks old,we have hand reared him since he was 5 days old as his mother had no milk.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh his is beautiful, looks like u did a good job :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

CUTENESS! :flrt:

Well done!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you!! We have worried about him 24/7!!!:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!

Even from sunday at the show he looks like hes grown immensley and his colours and eyes! wow, i bet you any money he will be running about by next week! haha


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He's very handsome, indeed!!  My Dad handreared an orphan wild '**** a couple years ago.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Even from sunday at the show he looks like hes grown immensley and his colours and eyes! wow, i bet you any money he will be running about by next week! haha


I know , he changes every day,it's wonderful to watch even if he is a worry :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> I know , he changes every day,it's wonderful to watch even if he is a worry :flrt:


I'm sure he wil be fine!! hes developing and growing so well


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh that is just the cutest little thing ever :flrt: and a huge pat on the back hand rearing any animal takes such dedication and care I take my hat of to anyone that hand raises!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> oh that is just the cutest little thing ever :flrt: and a huge pat on the back hand rearing any animal takes such dedication and care I take my hat of to anyone that hand raises!


Cheers!! Well we are suffering from lack of sleep BIG TIME but he's worth it!!:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

africa said:


> Cheers!! Well we are suffering from lack of sleep BIG TIME but he's worth it!!:flrt:


I bet I remember when we handrasied some kittens at college !!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

africa said:


> Cheers!! Well we are suffering from lack of sleep BIG TIME but he's worth it!!:flrt:


*hugs*

I can't imagine how much sleep you must miss. 

Seems you make a good '**** mummy though!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww i wants to squeeze it:flrt:

well done to you for giving the lil mite a second chance:no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW Sallie, Oreo has grown so much, your obviously doing a grand job (even with lack of sleep lol) of rearing him :no1:

I look forward to watching him develop over the next few months.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Oreo is gorgeous! I have a real soft spot for these. You'll have to keep us updated on his progress. your doing a great job. Oh and he's a 'big' boy isn't he?!:lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

:blush: Thank you all so much for your kind comments and yes Matt he IS a big boy:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well Done:2thumb: I bet this boy wont be going anywhere:flrt:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

He is gorge!! My oldies have finally started to get up and doing after their winter snooze. No babies though!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwwww bless him!

N


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

What an adorable cute little baby you've got there!!!:flrt:

Gorgeous looking eyes: he seems to have so much in store for you :devil::lol2:

Some more action is going to happen in your home: victory:


Wish you all the very best and may all of you be happy together


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

naminé said:


> What an adorable cute little baby you've got there!!!:flrt:
> 
> Gorgeous looking eyes: he seems to have so much in store for you :devil::lol2:
> 
> ...


No idea how he will get on with the skunks:lol2:


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

The place where I bought my first skunky also kept ***** which were in the same place and seemed to get along very well ;which surprised me at first but it was definitely so sweet to watch very different type of animals get along so well; there was even a baby **** playing with mommy skunk :flrt: So I guess if introduced at a young age they can become real friends as well ; will look forward for some pics of skunks and cutie **** together :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

naminé said:


> The place where I bought my first skunky also kept ***** which were in the same place and seemed to get along very well ;which surprised me at first but it was definitely so sweet to watch very different type of animals get along so well; there was even a baby **** playing with mommy skunk :flrt: So I guess if introduced at a young age they can become real friends as well ; will look forward for some pics of skunks and cutie **** together :lol2:


That's really good to know!!:flrt:


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

are, nice job, looks well sweet


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww. Bless. Will he live in the house when he's grown or in an outdoor enclosure? Do racoons stay nice and friendly towards their people if they are handreared?


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous, it looks like you have done a fantastic job!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

awwwwwww he so cute, he's even grown since these pics fom what i saw today !!!! :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Awww. Bless. Will he live in the house when he's grown or in an outdoor enclosure? Do racoons stay nice and friendly towards their people if they are handreared?


he will have an outdoor enclosure to stay in if we aren't around(which doesn't happen often) and will stay in the house when we are there,he will go out and about too. They don't always stay nice and friendly but we will make every effort to make sure he does,have had some great advice from a lady in Ft Lauderdale who has kept hers tame so......:whistling2:we shall see!


----------

